# Little Bluey



## -Oy- (Mar 19, 2018)

Whilst waiting for an interesting train at Winwick on Saturday I snapped this little Blue Tit through the open car window


----------



## Falcon (Mar 19, 2018)

Good shot  Oy.   Pretty  bird.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice close up


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2018)

Very nice. I love blue birds.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice photo, sweet little bird!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 20, 2018)

Oy you are a very talented photographer


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks folks


----------

